# HELP! Looking for obscure piano music.



## BlackKeys

I have been searching everywhere for Lysenko's Op. 37 (specifically "Chant d'amour") and I am at my wits end. One of my friends is in contact with a print music researcher and apparently it has never been available in North America (or online as far as I can tell).

If you have any idea of where to find this piece I would be eternally grateful as I am planning on doing a lecture recital on Ukrainian composers.


----------



## Josquin13

I'm surprised to hear that it's not in print, as the related Op. 41 set is available. I'm curious, could it be in print under an alternative or incorrect (or mislabeled) title in the USA?, such as "Album from the summer of 1902" Op. 37, or "Album" Op. 37, or "Serenade", Op. 37, rather than "Chant d'amour", Op. 37, no. 2?

If not, I'd suggest that you contact pianists that have performed the piece, and you should start with American pianist Arthur Greene, at the University of Michigan, who is involved in recording a comprehensive survey of Lysenko's music. Greene would certainly know the answer to your question, and might be kind enough to reply to your inquiry. Indeed, one of the reviewers on the Amazon page linked below writes that Mr. Greene answered his fan letter, and took the time to provide some "backstory". So I expect Greene would be happy to reply to your question (& hopefully do so in a timely fashion, if he's not 'out of town' performing). Here's Greene's contact information at the University of Michigan:

https://smtd.umich.edu/about/faculty-profiles/arthur-greene/

If Greene doesn't reply, I see pianist Pavlo Lysyi has also performed the work, in France (see link below). There must be other pianists, too?--such as the American-Ukrainian pianist Thomas Hrynkiw, perhaps? You might check You Tube for other performances of Lysenko's work (if none of the above suggestions work out).

https://www.amazon.com/Mykola-Lysenko-Piano-Music-Vol/dp/B00TB5NAR0
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8056281--mykola-lysenko-piano-music-volume-one

__
https://soundcloud.com/pavlolysyi%2Fmlysenko-chant-damour-op37-2-pavlo-lysyi-piano

Hope that helps.


----------



## BlackKeys

Thank you, that will definitely help me in my search!


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Having searched in Russian I found the Serenade from op.37 but not Chant d'amour.

Go to http://nlib.org.ua/en/pdf/piano/3924, click on Серенада . Соч. 37, № 3 and download the pdf.


----------

